# Critique my Baby Mustang



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

Hi you guys! I am absolutely out of my mind bored with school closures (we haven't had school all week) due to snow and i was wondering what you guys think of my mustang. She's 2 and 1/2 (we think) I'm just wondering if there's any major faults and whether you think she'll level out. The pics aren't amazing, but they're probably the best I'm gonna get in this weather and really this is just for fun. Thanks for your time!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I hardly know anything about Conformation, but I love your girl! She’s realllly cute! 
Is she a BLM mustang?


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

No, she's a reservation mustang so no freeze brand and not a ton of info on her sadly, she's from the Colville reservation in Washington. Thank you for the kind words, I just love her look too! She's an adorable mix of her spanish ancestry and the appaloosa coloring that the tribes in that area were known for.(in my opinion though I may be just a little biased lol) 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She's very tidy little thing. A bit more maturing yet to do. She looks like she will be very athletic.


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

Thank you, I think she's definitely going to be athletic, she almost always has the zoomies. Although she may just be a turd lol. Her favorite game is to bite my older mare and run before she can turn and get her back. Thankfully she never bites her hard just enough to get a good chase out of it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful!!! I think she will level out....several more time before she matures!😀


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I'll be honest, I read the title of your post before clicking on it and thought, "mustang: she'll have a steep rump, posty behind, poor throatlatch, stubby neck, common head, straight shoulders and pasterns." Those being the most common faults in western horses generally, that I see. 

I was pleasantly surprised by the photos, in some ways. She does have a steeper rump and I'd like to see more rear angulation but it isn't extreme. She has good length to her loin, and her shoulder and pastern angles are fine. It is true she doesn't have a pretty throatlatch, but her head is balanced in size. She is very nicely balanced all around, in fact, especially for such a young horse. She has no withers to speak of, which should improve as she matures. She has good straight front legs, and looks like she probably has those excellent mustang feet too. I like her a lot; she has a lot of promise. Nice filly!


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

Thank you! I can't believe how much better she looks now compared to this summer, its great to hear that she's got some promise of being well built. I had my doubts when I picked her up (and until she actually grew into her head). I think my mom's best remark about her when she was dropped off was "well she has a nice mane". Poor baby looked awful until she gained some weight back.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

I thought I would post some updated pics and see what everyone thinks of her now that she's matured a bit.

On a side note we think her age estimate was off and she was a 2017 baby instead of a 2016 baby. She's teething at the moment and is missing her 2 front teeth!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## duskexx (May 8, 2019)

Wow, she's gorgeous! I love her colour


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

She is built nice and solid.
Her legs are attached and at appropriate angles.
Wide stance, her legs are on "the corners" of her body as they should be.

She is pretty level wither to butt, not crazy high currently.
She has a wonderful deep heart-girth which gives heart and lungs lots of room to work hard.
A nice rounded barrel that allows your leg to drape around her body with support once she is of riding age.
Her ears are sculpted and her head is wide and flat between the eyes.
Her eyes are hard to see really well but look to be rimmed with the mottling of Appaloosa blood in her = caution she not get sunburned from that type of pigmentation.


I believe you have a horse with some more growing up done and careful teaching is going to be very versatile in riding abilities.
One thing some of your photos hinted at it is longer feet...strong & hardy but long.
You need to keep a close eye on that that they not get to long as it can change optimum angles on the legs and not the best on a young developing to be stressed let alone on a riding horse...just watch and make sure you are diligent to a farrier and scheduled care.
You have a diamond in the rough...literally.
Enjoy the journey turning the rough to sparkling brilliance. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I like the look of her very much. 

If she is loosing her centra teeth then she is turning 2 1/2 now.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice! Not that can tell much about feets from those pics, but her fores at least look quite long.


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

Wow thank you for the responses! 

I always think she looks great, but it's nice to hear from someone else that I'm not just being barn blind.

Her feet are currently a work in progress. She is terrified of men handling her but my farrier is really patient with her and her feet are slowly improving with each trim. She's only been trimmed three times so far and she hasn't made it easy but is slowly starting to think more and react less so I'm sure the trim quality will improve as she settles. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

lexrucker said:


> I thought I would post some updated pics and see what everyone thinks of her now that she's matured a bit.
> 
> On a side note we think her age estimate was off and she was a 2017 baby instead of a 2016 baby. She's teething at the moment and is missing her 2 front teeth!
> 
> ...


I was actually going to say (read from the beginning) I would think she looked a lot younger. She's really maturing nicely though! She looks like an awkward yearling when you first got her.


----------



## cherise1082 (Aug 8, 2019)

She looks great! You did a fine job filling her out nicely - and her coat just shines now!


----------

